# Plugin to WordPress/NextGen gallery



## renambot (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi,

I'm using WordPress with the NextGEN gallery plugin and I used to export my images to disk and then create a gallery and upload the images. They are (better) plugins to upload to WordPress, but I couldn't find one that supported NextGEN gallery plugin. So I wrote my first Lightroom plugin, "Dossier de Presse": http://luc.lakephoto.org/journal/dossier-de-presse/

It allows you to export pictures directly to your Wordpress blog. It supports NextGEN gallery and WordPress Media library. You can optionally create a post including the exported photos (the post is left in draft mode, so you can edit it later).

Let me know if that could be useful to you. I'll probably continue to work on it, adding more features, and making it more resilient.

Luc


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks renambot. I don't use WordPress personally, but I'm hopeful some of our members will have some helpful comments or suggestions. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## renambot (Jul 19, 2010)

I uploaded another version (button to test connection and account, and no more size limitations).
http://luc.lakephoto.org/journal/dossier-de-presse/

Luc


----------

